# ohio rive



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

hi i went to the ohio saturday morning put in in point plesant and fished the kanawah most of the morning looking to go back down this saturday anyone know any good spots around gallipolis are anything would help thanks bass fishing only lol


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

Good luck, not a lot of keeper bass in the gallia pool. I have never had much luck here.


----------



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

where is a good pool close to the gallipols pool i am not used to the river or my boat to go on a long trip down or up the river but can dock somewhere else thanks for the help


----------



## cutloose442 (Mar 26, 2007)

I'd fish the Kanawha above Winfield. Actually, the further you go upstream, the more bass you're likely to catch...especially smallmouth.


----------



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

how far up the kanawah can i go before i need a W.V. fishing licienes i heard not to far just not for sure though thanks everyone


----------



## cutloose442 (Mar 26, 2007)

Here is a post concerning Ohio fishing license use on the Kanawha River.

http://experts.wirefire.com/DNR/non-cgi/Forum1/HTML/003150.html


----------



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

thanks for the info heading down next saturday to try it again maybe the bite will be a little bit better never know thanks to all for the help


----------



## cutloose442 (Mar 26, 2007)

No problem. Let us know how you do. Good luck.


----------



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

well wnet to the river saturday morning and nothing was bitting caught 3 k spoted bass and that was it fished from 7 till 1 and only caught three fish had a very bad day the water temp was 83 degreese it was a very hot day anywhere that day hopeful better luck next time thanks to all for the help


----------



## cutloose442 (Mar 26, 2007)

Don't feel bad noodle. You done better than my wife and I this morning. We fished below the Racine dam and I got one lousy bite.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Cutlose - What happend - I hear the fish are really turned on right now in the area you were fishing - Were you fishing on the bank or in a boat? I have family in the area that have been cathing fish in the ohio for the last two weeks.


----------



## cutloose442 (Mar 26, 2007)

What happened? We suck.

Actually, I'm not sure. We were fishing from my boat. Started as close to the dam as we could on the Ohio side and fished downstream about a mile. The only thing my wife fishes the river with is a white curly tail grub. I tried tubes, shadrap and a fluke. The only bite came on the tube. Shot across the river and fished the WV side for awhile before calling it quits.

If your fam wants to throw around some tips, let me know....I need all the help I can get.


----------



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

yea throw some tips this way to i need a bunch we fished with everything down there saturday and only caught three one on a x rap and two on a jig if they are turned on down there i would hate to see them turned off


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I fished the Racine Dam area over the weekend with several friends of mine and we caugh a mess of sauger. Most were on the small side but we did catch several in the 13 to 16 inch range. I think the biggest was 18 1/2 inches. All were caught on jig and minow or silver buddy.
We were all in boats and fished along the wall where the boats go through. Not really any secrets just keep fishing. I would say in the next two to three weeks the bigger sauger should be more consistent.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Goes to show that water temperature isn't necessarily the determining factor for triggering the sauger run. Temps are still in the high 60s and low 70's.

It's mid-October and the sauger are right on schedule.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yeah - We had temps of 72 - I thing it will even be better when the temps get down around 62.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

We have low temps in the evenings/nights starting predicted soon. Hopefully it gets down there rather quickly! Cumberland is at 72 right now.............I'm more than ready..............:B


----------

